# Vistaprint, do not use these!



## conor06 (27 Nov 2006)

Has anybody used vistaprint? I ordered 250 business cards off their website, vistaprint.ie, i ordered these on the 11/11/06 and paid extra to get them on express post which i should have had them with in 7 days.
I still have not recieved them and e mailed them three time in which i got no reply. 
Has anyone else used them on this site and did they ever actually recieve their items?? I do not want to go off and pay for more cards and then recieve the ones i ordered in the post the day after.

Conor


----------



## MOB (27 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

I got them; they were fine.  I did notice that they came from Holland, so this might explain some of the delay.


----------



## Guest124 (27 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

Funny you should mention these -got a leaflet about them with a CD in the post from CD Wow -supposed tobe a FREE Rubber Stamp offer and a FREE 250 business cards offer and then it says only pay for postage & processing -good night Irene!


----------



## allendog (28 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

After receiving a business card produced by Vistaprint from an acquaintance in early Oct, I had placed an order for 250 biz cards, and to date, still no sign of them, despite sevreal emails and no acknowledgement....they deducted nearly 6 euros from the c/c account, after receiving the order.
Seems to be a ripoff....
allendog


----------



## envelope (28 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

I ordered business cards from them last year using the american site as i dont think there was a .ie and i had them in a week. Was very happy with price and speed of delivery.


----------



## Clairio (28 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

Hi, yes I got 250 business cards off vistaprint, cant remember how long it took them to come but they came and were as described. postage was from Belgium I think. I'm sure they will come for you.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

Postage system in this country often goes funny at this time of year so you never know...


----------



## CrazyOne (28 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

I've used vistaprint several times over the past few years and have found them excellent - the products are good value and the quality is very good.  I would have no hesitation in using them again.  However, their customer service is hard to contact and you are wasting your time emailing - you need to phone.


----------



## babaduck (28 Nov 2006)

*Re: Vistaprint, do not use these!!*

I use them quite a bit & have never had a problem with them.  Just remember that they add VAT to all P&P quoted rates at checkout


----------



## allendog (28 Nov 2006)

Now it's nearly two months since the order was placed with vistaprint, it seems I'm unlucky....wonder if that was due to my placing the order via www.vistaprint.com, when it should have gone through its .ie site?
allendog


----------



## SineWave (29 Nov 2006)

To second some posters, 2 years ago I used vistaprint.com, and got cards and labels within 7 days. If I remember properly they came from Malmo, Sweden.


----------



## hansov (29 Nov 2006)

I used the .co.uk site and wasn't overly worried about the delay. Perhaps you are just unlucky! From memory they do a lot of Christmassy stuff and so you could also be caught up in that rush.


----------



## conor06 (2 Dec 2006)

thanks for all the replys. i actually recieved the cards on friday, but longer than their 7 day promise but sure at least i got them, they are excellent quality and im happy with them. still got no e mail replys!! ah well
thanks
conor


----------



## SineWave (3 Dec 2006)

Hi conor06. Apart from email issue, and in light of their quality being to your satisfaction would you consider your title a bit on the strong side?


----------



## allendog (3 Dec 2006)

My order for 250 biz cards was 4 october last - 2 months now, and no sign of them.  Had emailed them around 10 times - and the only reply was to phone them.  The only phone number displayed is on vistaprint.co.uk - 0800 028 8251 (no answer), while the customersupport on vistaprint.ie could only be contacted by email!! and no phone number on that domain.
Fuming.....
allendog


----------



## conor06 (3 Dec 2006)

@sinewave- when i gave this thread a title i was pretty annoyed because they did not fulfil their agreement to me so therefore i think the title of this thread is fine


----------



## SineWave (3 Dec 2006)

Fair enough. I'ld use them again though..........


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Jan 2007)

Just ordered up off Vista last week.  Those of you who have said you got delivery in 7 days or so - was that on their 'up to 21 day postage' or did you pay the extra for faster delivery?


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Jan 2007)

Got delivery yesterday (9th Jan) on an order placed on Dec. 27th.  Based on their cheapest delivery option and considering xmas/new year getting in the way of things, this is a decent delivery.
For those that are experiencing problems, I would place that at the hands of the courier company - GLS - who are notorious for not delivering stuff/holding on to stuff for ages/returning it to source.

Was happy with the business cards (glossed but not the more expensive card).  The headed paper is a bit below par - should have ordered the heavier paper but was ordering blind.
Have no previous experience with ordering up this sort of stuff so I'm not sure how much of a saving there is based on what you get for your money?


----------



## babydays (10 Jan 2007)

I used this crowd recently: 
http://flyer24.ie

I paid approx E20 for 250 gloss cards on a black background and with an upload of one photo. I got them in about 10 days (should have been 8). 

I liked them because of the exceedingly user-friendly nature of the site and the very reasonable price and delivery time.


----------

